# Why so much availabilty at Old Key West vs. other resorts



## CAROLW (May 12, 2008)

I am awaiting a trade through II into a DVC and have noticed a lot of availabilty at Old Key West versus very limited availabilty at WL, SS, BW and BC.

Any thoughts on what the reason is?

Thanks!


----------



## ctydisneyfan (May 12, 2008)

Hello,
The only reason I believe is that OKW is a larger resort.  With the exception of SSR, OKW is one of the largest so availability is usually high.  As to the others they are relatively limited and that is why you see none.  As you get closer to your time period it may appear, but generally the smaller resorts are harder to book into especially if you are looking for a special time period.  ie xmas newyears.....


----------



## Steamboat Bill (May 12, 2008)

OKW is also the oldest DVC resort


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 12, 2008)

I do see a lot more OKW than SSR when I look(don't ask me why I do as have plenty of DVC points).

I'm not sure how DVC deposits units. I don't know if they take the points from the home resort you are using and depositing the given unit into II. 

I did see a BCV studio smack dab in the middle of F&W time come up. The one I rarely see is VWL.


----------



## GrayFal (May 12, 2008)

Twinkstarr said:


> I do see a lot more OKW than SSR when I look(don't ask me why I do as have plenty of DVC points).
> 
> I'm not sure how DVC deposits units. I don't know if they take the points from the home resort you are using and depositing the given unit into II.
> 
> I did see a BCV studio smack dab in the middle of F&W time come up. The one I rarely see is VWL.



It takes less points to reserve a unit studio-2BR at OKW - so if you are depositing and want the most bang for your buck, you would ask DVC to have a OKW resort deposited - right? 

And remember that what you 'see' online are the leftovers that no one has an an ongoing request for.
Every time I have exchanged into DVC, my ongoing search has matched; only once did I grab a week that was sitting online.


----------



## tomandrobin (May 12, 2008)

GrayFal said:


> It takes less points to reserve a unit studio-2BR at OKW - so if you are depositing and want the most bang for your buck, you would ask DVC to have a OKW resort deposited - right?
> 
> And remember that what you 'see' online are the leftovers that no one has an an ongoing request for.
> Every time I have exchanged into DVC, my ongoing search has matched; only once did I grab a week that was sitting online.



When you deposit into II from DVC, it does not matter where the points come from or where you own. DVC controls all activity with II, DVC owners do not get an II account to deposit thier point into for exchanges. 

DVC has absolute control of what units from a resort that is being deposited into II. If 100 BCV owners wanted to make a trade into II, they would give thier points to DVC and they will make the exchange with II, but most of those points would probably come from other resorts and not BCV.


----------



## GrayFal (May 12, 2008)

tomandrobin said:


> When you deposit into II from DVC, it does not matter where the points come from or where you own. DVC controls all activity with II, DVC owners do not get an II account to deposit thier point into for exchanges.
> 
> DVC has absolute control of what units from a resort that is being deposited into II. If 100 BCV owners wanted to make a trade into II, they would give thier points to DVC and they will make the exchange with II, but most of those points would probably come from other resorts and not BCV.


But doesn't that affect the number of points deducted from your account?
If u own at the beachclub and want a 2BR deposited - isn't it less points to deposit an OKW week?
How is that 'book-keeping' handled?


----------



## craftemp (May 12, 2008)

As I understand it, OKW and SS are totally dedicated to timeshare units.
Boardwalk, Animal Kingdom, etc, also have hotel availability.
OKW and SS are also huge 
Judy


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 12, 2008)

GrayFal said:


> But doesn't that affect the number of points deducted from your account?
> If u own at the beachclub and want a 2BR deposited - isn't it less points to deposit an OKW week?
> How is that 'book-keeping' handled?



The number of points required for an II deposit is dependent on the size of unit you want to exchange into and what season it is when you want to go. I think high 2br is 270 pts. It's the same if you own at OKW or BCV or any of the other DVC's.


----------



## tomandrobin (May 12, 2008)

GrayFal said:


> But doesn't that affect the number of points deducted from your account?
> If u own at the beachclub and want a 2BR deposited - isn't it less points to deposit an OKW week?
> How is that 'book-keeping' handled?



The number points deducted from your account would be the same regardless of resort owned. An one bedroom exchange would cost 160 points from wether it was BCV or OKW or VB.

It does require less points to stay at OKW, but when it comes to II deposits that does not matter. Just like if you deposited an ocean front unit in hawaii and a islande view unit from the same resort, it would pull the same. 

Book keeping is done manually.


----------



## tomandrobin (May 12, 2008)

craftemp said:


> As I understand it, OKW and SS are totally dedicated to timeshare units.
> Boardwalk, Animal Kingdom, etc, also have hotel availability.
> OKW and SS are also huge
> Judy



Actually, all of the resorts are timeshare units. Beach Club villa is next to the Beach Club resort. Same applies to Boardway and Wilderness Lodge. Old Key West and Saratoga Springs are built as stand alone resorts, not sharing hotel amenities. Animal Kingdom is the first to have timeshare units in a hotel. The second phase of Animal Kingdom Villas will be stand alone like OKW and SSR.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (May 12, 2008)

Dirty Disney Secret - they hold back some of the timeshare units for cash reservations.

I just tried to book a OKW for a friend in June 2-6 and it was sold out to me using DVC points but is availbale for a cash reservtion.


----------



## tomandrobin (May 12, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> Dirty Disney Secret - they hold back some of the timeshare units for cash reservations.
> 
> I just tried to book a OKW for a friend in June 2-6 and it was sold out to me using DVC points but is availbale for a cash reservtion.



Disney owns 3-5% of each timeshare resort for maintenance and cash reservations.


----------



## dvc_john (May 12, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> Dirty Disney Secret - they hold back some of the timeshare units for cash reservations.
> 
> I just tried to book a OKW for a friend in June 2-6 and it was sold out to me using DVC points but is availbale for a cash reservtion.



When people book on the Disney cruise or a Disney hotel on points, Disney has to make up the cost somewhere, so those points are used to reserve DVC and then rented out for cash. If they couldn't do this, then they would have to remove the options for cruise and Disney hotels. 

Don't think of it as a 'dirty secret'. It's more comparable to the Disney member booking a DVC room, then trading it to Disney for a cruise. Then Disney rents the room to recoup the cost of the cruise.

Additionally, as mentioned, Disney owns a small percentage of each resort.
And undeclared inventory (at SSR and AKV) is available for Disney to rent, but not available to members on points.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (May 12, 2008)

I trust Disney a lot....but a paraniod person (not me) could think some games are being played when the GV at OKW sells out quickly for DVC point rentals, yet always seems to be available for cash reservations.....hhhmmmm.


----------



## cruisin (May 13, 2008)

Twinkstarr said:


> The number of points required for an II deposit is dependent on the size of unit you want to exchange into and what season it is when you want to go. I think high 2br is 270 pts. It's the same if you own at OKW or BCV or any of the other DVC's.



 It looks like it would  benefit disney to give 2 bedrooms from the cheaper resorts in the cheaper seasons. They can satisfy a 270 point debt to II with as little as 218 points for an OKW adventure season unit. What happens to the other 52 points...hmmm...


----------



## GrayFal (May 13, 2008)

Twinkstarr said:


> The number of points required for an II deposit is dependent on the size of unit you want to exchange into and what season it is when you want to go. I think high 2br is 270 pts. It's the same if you own at OKW or BCV or any of the other DVC's.





tomandrobin said:


> The number points deducted from your account would be the same regardless of resort owned. An one bedroom exchange would cost 160 points from whether it was BCV or OKW or VB.
> 
> It does require less points to stay at OKW, but when it comes to II deposits that does not matter. Just like if you deposited an ocean front unit in Hawaii and a island view unit from the same resort, it would pull the same.
> 
> Book keeping is done manually.


Good explanation, thanks!


----------



## SDKath (May 13, 2008)

It's a little like Starwood always picking a SVR resort to deposit in II for those poor souls who want to trade in II and have a mandatory resort.  There is more availability there and less demand (oldest, less "cool" than the newer ones).  I personally love OKW.  They ahve the largest rooms and have the easiest access from your car.  No need to travel long hallways to get to your room.  It's just so nice there.  But they are much more likely to "bank" OKW then a sold out little resort like BCV or a newer resort that is currently on the "hot" list like AKV.

As for their cash availability, there is a set percent that is reserved.  They really cannot "play games" any more than other TSs like Marriott and Starwood, which also rent rooms for cash in addition to allowing TS reservations.  Katherine


----------



## bobcat (May 14, 2008)

CAROLW said:


> I am awaiting a trade through II into a DVC and have noticed a lot of availabilty at Old Key West versus very limited availabilty at WL, SS, BW and BC.
> 
> Any thoughts on what the reason is?
> 
> Thanks!



I noticed alot of Disney weeks on II this year also. I think if people own there and live far away, they do not want to pay the high airfare or gas bill. They trade closer to their home. Disney has an offer in Sept. on room price and a meal plan. I hear it was selling fast.


----------



## laxmom (May 14, 2008)

Disney has done free dining for several years because Sept is a slower time.  It isn't a new thing because attendance or reservations are down as a whole.  Just look at their last quarter earnings.  There are also times of the year when there seems to be more availability thru II for DVC.  Also, OKW and SSR are the biggest resorts.  They almost always have availability even on short notice.

I think it is more like people just want to try something different.  It is similar to when a new resort opens and it is difficult to trade into for a few years.  Then, once the owners have visited a couple of times, some want to try something new and availability opens up.  I think we are seeing some of that with DVC owners and it directly affects II availability.  Just MHO.


----------



## icydog (May 16, 2008)

GrayFal said:


> It takes less points to reserve a unit studio-2BR at OKW - so if you are depositing and want the most bang for your buck, you would ask DVC to have a OKW resort deposited - right?V
> 
> And remember that what you 'see' online are the leftovers that no one has an an ongoing request for.
> *Every time I have exchanged into DVC, my ongoing search has matched; only once did I grab a week that was sitting online.*


I too request by searching but often I get exchanges by looking at the list each morning. 

I love OKW. It is our favorite resort. I just reserved an OKW one bdrm this morning for before- and after- the DVC member cruise. My nephew's family will be at SSR for the same week. I got both weeks by searching on II using ACs. BUT, both of these were for a really off time, Sept. 

I have an ongoing search for May 2009 for my Granddaughter's Honeymoon. She only wants BCV, BWV, or VWL in a one bdrm. I have had the ongoing search for about 4 months now. I know it is too early to show up yet but I have my fingers crossed it will show up. I will also reserve a one bdrm using points at BCV for her honeymoon in case II doesn't come through. The II exchange would be better since she can stay a full week in her villa. If I use my points I can only give her Sunday through Friday since I cannot afford weekend points.


----------



## BWV Dreamin (May 21, 2008)

icydog said:


> I too request by searching but often I get exchanges by looking at the list each morning.
> 
> I love OKW. It is our favorite resort. I just reserved an OKW one bdrm this morning for before- and after- the DVC member cruise. My nephew's family will be at SSR for the same week. I got both weeks by searching on II using ACs. BUT, both of these were for a really off time, Sept.
> 
> I have an ongoing search for May 2009 for my Granddaughter's Honeymoon. She only wants BCV, BWV, or VWL in a one bdrm. I have had the ongoing search for about 4 months now. I know it is too early to show up yet but I have my fingers crossed it will show up. I will also reserve a one bdrm using points at BCV for her honeymoon in case II doesn't come through. The II exchange would be better since she can stay a full week in her villa. If I use my points I can only give her Sunday through Friday since I cannot afford weekend points.



Don't know when they are posted, but I exchanged my BWV points for a Disney cruise for May 2009. Good luck!


----------



## EAM (May 21, 2008)

Perhaps because Disney wants to make OKW more available to II guests because it (has larger units, uses fewer points, is older) while keeping the newer resorts that have smaller units and use more points available to DVC members.


----------



## Carl D (May 21, 2008)

I think it's because of many reasons. The main reason being that although OKW has a dedicated following, percentage wise it's one of the lessor demanded resorts. OKW is usually easier for Members to get at the 7 month window, as well as a II trade.
I think for many years OKW has just been what's left over.


----------



## FLYNZ4 (May 30, 2008)

cruisin said:


> It looks like it would  benefit disney to give 2 bedrooms from the cheaper resorts in the cheaper seasons. They can satisfy a 270 point debt to II with as little as 218 points for an OKW adventure season unit. What happens to the other 52 points...hmmm...



You hit the nail on the head.   Not only is OKW the most deposited unit... but September/January seem to be the two most popular months.

DVC charges members a fixed price... but when they deposit inventory into II... they use the cheapest units for the vast majority of their deposits.

/Jim


----------

